# Do you have a Snappy Pinky (fret hand)?



## HoneyNut (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been struggling to tame this snappy pinky joint of my fretting hand for a long time. My only solution was to strengthen the pinky with hammer ons/pull offs. The issue is that at the back of my mind I know if I lift the pinky just a little bit more than I should, it would probably snap out of place too far.


I know some of us have this issue. Found some videos by Red Desert Violin that discusses these issues. 

You might find these useful. 

Overcoming a Snapping Left Pinky


Clothespin Exercise for Double Jointed Violinists



How have you dealt with your double-jointed/snappy fingers? Have you overcome those difficulties? Any experiences or suggestions that you could share?


----------



## redstone (Nov 3, 2015)

My pinkie snaps and all, is weak as hell etc and all I have to say to all those who complain that their hands are too this or not enough _that_ is to man the f*ck up. 

It doesn't take any specific work to "override the desire to blah blah blah". It just takes to actually work and override the desire to be a slacker so that your fingers are too busy doing their job to extend miles away from the fretboard.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 3, 2015)

I try. but after a longer practice session, my forearm muscles that aids pinky hammers are sore, including the pinky. Now my pinky feels slightly stiffer than before.

So I guess, some sore forearm pains are symptoms of new adjustments? (Im practicing standing, not sitting anymore)


----------



## bobbyprayogo (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the video.

Basically when I try to train my fretting hand, I try to make it as relax as possible and make it a priority, and I don't try to remove excess movement. The excess movement will be diminished by itself and my pinky finger will be a lot more "tamed".


----------



## redstone (Nov 4, 2015)

Jeesan said:


> I try. but after a longer practice session, my forearm muscles that aids pinky hammers are sore, including the pinky. Now my pinky feels slightly stiffer than before.
> 
> So I guess, some sore forearm pains are symptoms of new adjustments? (Im practicing standing, not sitting anymore)



What do you practice ?


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 4, 2015)

i didnt know my thing was a thing!


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 4, 2015)

redstone said:


> What do you practice ?



Improving my alt. picking and synchronizing with my fret hand. Alt picking is a major goal. Would be amazing to be able to alt pick like you do. But my pinky has a tendency to fly off too far, not always, but sometimes. Plus, I automatically use the outer-side of my pinky, not the tip. 

1. chromatic exercises
2. 3 nps scales
3. single string runs

etc etc. for now. Pick-wise, trying to minimize movements. The fastest I can play singe-string runs cleanly would be around 80 bpms. Open-string 120 bpm.


----------



## redstone (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, if you want to fix your pinkie (quickly) you will need to give it simple and straight-to-the-point instructions, as well as removing anything that might disturb your attention. Hand at the center of the fretboard, outer edge against the neck to stabilize the pinkie, and practice all hammer-from-nowhere trills involving that finger. The fingers start in total relaxed position above the strings. Let the position of the hand set the by-default gap between the strings, not the fingers. Use some simple string changing patterns between two adjacent strings, such as 2 notes per string or 1+2. Simplify the picking instructions, just downpick every other note. The trills must be long enough to focus without losing it or losing strength (12-24 notes), organize them to let your pinkie rest. Work at endurance speed, and slow/burst alternances. You will get results that no one can achieve with chromatic and 3 nps routines, both in terms of performance and progression.


----------



## Edika (Nov 4, 2015)

I tried to see the snapping pinky effect on my desk to see the feeling and couldn't do it with either hand. I was expecting to see it on my right hand, as I only play with a pick and haven't played piano for many years, but I didn't.

When I started playing though I remember I did do that and tried to will it not to raise too much. I would play the exercises slowly, chromatic runs, scales and so on, to the speed I would be able to control the amount of lifting on any finger. Then when I could get comfortable go a bit faster and so on. So it's about training your muscle memory to not raise the pinky that much. 
Another thing that you can do that will help, which I think contributed in my right hand too, is try to do the same thing when typing on keyboard. Try to use all of your fingers but even if you don't (I don't) try not to lift the rest which you're not using. It might sound silly and not guitar related but it really pays off as typing is an everyday activity for most people.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 4, 2015)

redstone said:


> The trills must be long enough to focus without losing it or losing strength (12-24 notes), organize them to let your pinkie rest. Work at endurance speed, and slow/burst alternances.



Yes, I should try the trill exercise and maintain focus on relaxing as well as proper execution. Let's see if I can do 24 notes straight maintaining those aspects. 



Edika said:


> ... So it's about training your muscle memory to not raise the pinky that much. ....
> 
> 
> ...Another thing that you can do that will help, which I think contributed in my right hand too, is try to do the same thing when typing on keyboard. Try to use all of your fingers but even if you don't (I don't) try not to lift the rest which you're not using. It might sound silly and not guitar related but it really pays off as typing is an everyday activity for most people.



Yes, I try and use all 4 fingers on the keyboard as well! My pinky is on top of 'A' by default and work around that. When I'm typing my pinky doesn;t move around that much somehow.


----------

